# Latest Aquisition - X-33



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

I had one of these before but traded it on. The opportunity came up for another very local to me so I took it.










It's an October 05 Generation 2 model but has just had a battery change by Swatch, which is nice.  And just to make some of you other quartz owners jealous, the second hand hits the markers every single time!









It's the strap model (black Kevlar) but the guy sold it with a bracelet too. Only on further inspection post-sale did I realise that it was the steel version of the 1998/998 and not the titanium version. Not really a problem for me and in a funny way adds a little weight that's not unattractive. I am trying to source a reasonably priced Ti version (if such a thing exists??) so will see whether I get lucky.

Another interesting feature is that it is from the US military pilot programme - the caseback design (naval aviator wings) was the first clue and the warranty card model numbering (3991.52 as opposed to 3991.50) backed it up.










Those buying the watches (military personnel can buy them out of their own pocket at a sizeable discount) are not supposed to sell them on for 5 years so keep it under your hat, OK??? 









They are not "issued" as such as they are purchased privately through the scheme. Units can club together to buy them - minimum order is 10 with a caseback design that's already been created (like mine) or 15 with new custom caseback designs. There's some more info on it in Michael De Silva and Ryan Rooney's excellent article on http://www.bsodmike.com/pages/review-omega...fessional-x-33/.

Here's an extract (fully acknowledged)







:



> *Military Pilot Program*
> 
> The X-33 was discontinued in Summer 2006 for regular commercial retail sale but remains available to space programs like NASA and to military aviators through Omegaâ€™s military pilot program. In addition to the military and professional input in the design phase, the watch became a favorite of many in fighter pilot community especially. In 2006 under the Military Pilot Program cost was approximately US$650 on kevlar strap or US$800 on bracelet, with the kevlar strap available separately for an additional US$50. There was a minimum order quantity of 10 if using an existing caseback design or 15 for a new custom design. The watches can also be personalized with individual names/callsigns etc. for an additional $20. In exchange for the custom design and substantial discount (roughly 75% off MSRP) purchasers under the program must agree not to re-sell the watch for 5 years, though they still pop up on the secondary market now and then anyway.
> 
> ...


Anyway, I just thought I'd share this with you. It's just that _little _bit different!










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice find Guy


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Very nice, I rather fancy one of these, despite an ongoing love/hate relationship with quartz watches. Any chance of a wrist shot Guy when you've a chance?

I really like the chapter printing/layout, the hands and funky way the LCD text circles around!

Interesting history on that one too.

Enjoy!!









Rich


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks chaps.

Rich, I will try to get a wrist shot - will probably be tomorrow evening now.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Superb tool watch.

I parted with a Speedie Pro to get one of these...streets ahead of the Speedie Pro IMHO

Roger


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Lovely piece and good history. Trying to decide between one of these and a Speedmaster Chrono and must admit the pictures make it very attractive.

Decisions, decisions.










Alasdair


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Congratulations - a very nice 'find'


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

nice


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice mate!


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks chaps!

Less a "find" and more a stumble across though I think!









Cheers,

Guy


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Wrist shots for Rich (sorry for the delay!):



















And some side-by-sides with the Speedy Pro and 42mm PO:



















Cheers,

Guy


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Interesting and nice looking

ian


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice, it's on the list.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks Guy









It looks mighty fine, does that!

Its a good look on the wrist, smart but still very purposeful - good size too.

A tan leather Di-modell jumbo or Hirsch Liberty would look very sweet on it I think.

Enjoy it, good choice!

Rich


----------



## debwhyte (Aug 22, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------

